# Veneer plaster and drywall comparo



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

In a few small pockets of the country, a blueboard and plaster job will cost a builder a little more than, maybe even same-as, a job done with rock, tape, mud, and sandpaper.

Elsewhere, the premium to get a veneer plaster job can vary, and a builder cost can be as much as twice that paid for the same job done using drywall.

What is it like where you are, and if you are replying, say where you are.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Either for around 41.00 per 12 ft sheet all labor and material and cleanup. two coat smooth runs 52.00 per sheet. Most plaster veneer here is sand finish except kitchen and bath walls are one coat smooth (not the best smooth).


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Please, no actual cost data. Not what I am discussing here, and besides, due to differences in labor costs, distribution costs of materials, and more, all construction cost details are local.

Was just Interested in why VP was so common in some locales, and at a cost equal to or under rock&mud, while in others, it is up to twice the cost, or even more.

So what happens where, and why?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Board hanging is a little easier with blueboard. A 2000 sq ft house is plastered with 7 guys in one day. I had a 1300 sq ft house hung and plastered in one day, love that!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Blueboard and plaster cost more here in East Central/South Florida. Not too many plasterers around here. There is one company around here that has guys that know the trade.

They are a dying breed here.

I've only seen it ona few ultra high-end homes in Tiger Woods neighborhood.


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

Here in MA plaster is the preferred method. I use it on my remodels for its shear time saving capacity. Plaster on Monday, trim on Tuesday. A builder I used to work for in NH used mud and tape only. I think its more common up there than plaster. Strange to me since it is just next door. By the way, mud and tape is cheaper here.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Blueboard and plaster cost more here in East Central/South Florida. *Not too many plasterers around here. There is one company around here that has guys that know the trade.
> 
> They are a dying breed here.
> 
> I've only seen it ona few ultra high-end homes in Tiger Woods neighborhood.*


*

This is what drives the cost up in certain areas. In my neck of the woods there is very few drywall finishers and a ton of plasterers, therefore the price is comparable.*


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been out of the plastering repairs here for a couple of years, but I was getting good money to do repair work. but with the economy not much call for it.


----------

